# Some Origional Razors Edge Dogs



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

For those of you with RE dogs in your lines here are some of the first RE dogs.









GR.CH. RAZORS EDGE SADEY'S PADDINGTON









GR CH RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES (UKC)









CH RAZORS EDGE RAZZLE DAZZLE









CH RAZORSEDGE JAZZY JEWELZ









CH RAZORS EDGE INNA RAGE

Just a couple of the origional Razors Edge dogs. Once upon a time they actually did thing with their dogs, and they didn't look half bad. They are AmStaff/ABPT Crosses at this point.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

haha my pup looks just like throwing knuckles


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> haha my pup looks just like throwing knuckles


lol, and mine like Jazzy Jewels.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*f.y.i,
throwing knuckles was not bred by david wilson,thats just foundation stock,not r.e breeding*
either way i found these dogs quite nice[yes i said it]
gooti/r.e


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

HOly god it Arnold reincarnated as a dog!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I wanted to add there are quite a few dogs older dogs that carry the RE name that are not "actually" of that line but the start to it. The dogs in the beginning that were used are very different from what is being produced by the newer stock IMO.

Putting a kennel name in front of a dog or breeding a couple of times doesn't make it from that kennels bloodline. It can be confusing and misleading if you don't know what is behind the dogs.

Knuckles and Rage are siblings

Knuckles
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=40427

Rage 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=77072

GR CH Razor's Edge Sadey's Paddington
http://www.highrollerkennels.com/dogfinderpaddington

I think CH RAZORS EDGE RAZZLE DAZZLE is off of Knuckles and Sadey's Paddington


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

 Thats an awesome lookin dog*


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

now that's an ambully to be proud of. If only ambully breeders, or the abkc used dogs like these as thier conformation standard.......


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Knuckles and Rage are Amstaffs, but Knuckles is a hell of a dog, he really is the whole package, I love that dog. Cairo was a beautiful dog, we bred Ninja to Cairo once, it didn't take, I wish it would have, they would have been beautiful dogs. There are a lot of nice dogs behind Razor Edge. Believe it or not, Dave really knows bloodlines, he can look at pedigrees and tell you just what you will get. He used to have breedings planned out years in advance.

Patch, you have been around long enough (I think) to remember the days of Dave and Jeannie and Charles and Deandre and Jake and Warren and all the other idiots (meant in a nice way...lol) out there, everyone having fun. Razor Edge didn't always have the negativity around it that it does now. I kinda miss those days....Now Charles and Deandre have staffies, Jeannie doesn't do anything anymore, saw Jake the other day and he is doing something besides pit bulls now and we went more to the weight pull lines and so many other people have went in other directions, oh well, everything changes.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong but I did hear that the original owner of the RE kennel's wife was a UKC judge and pretty much championed all of there early dogs. I may be spouting  but that is just what I heard.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeannie was not his wife, but they were together for a quite a while. The dogs did champion out, but not early for any reason other than they deserved it, I mean they usually championed in a few shows, but that is because they are really good dogs. There are still dogs out there off the old stuff that show UKC and AKC. Oh, and Jeannie is not a judge either, she is just good and knows how to handle a dog in and out of the ring. Jeannie is a great person, and very knowledgeable herself on the bloodlines, it's ashame she doesn't do much anymore, but circumstances happen. When her and Dave split up, she took Knuckles and a son of Cairo with her, Knuckles lived her with us for a while until she got settled and could take him with her, that's why I am biased with Knuckles, he is a beautiful dog with an amazing personality.


----------



## pitbull1435 (Jul 25, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *f.y.i,
> throwing knuckles was not bred by david wilson,thats just foundation stock,not r.e breeding*
> either way i found these dogs quite nice[yes i said it]
> gooti/r.e


lol they are on steroids


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

jbh38 said:


> There are a lot of nice dogs behind Razor Edge.


I agree behind some of the peds are some nice dogs.



> Patch, you have been around long enough (I think) to remember the days of Dave and Jeannie and Charles and Deandre and Jake and Warren and all the other idiots (meant in a nice way...lol) out there, everyone having fun.


 I just saw Deandre and his family recently at some UKC shows. 
What is Jake up to now? If you see him tell him I said, hello.



> Razor Edge didn't always have the negativity around it that it does now. I kinda miss those days....


 Very true. I think that really has to do with the direction the line went.



> Now Charles and Deandre have staffies,


 I noticed quite a few of the people that were around with APBTs when I started have gone to staffy bulls


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I think that really has to do with the direct the line went.


A lot of people seem to not realize its not the line name that makes the dog but what direction the breeder went in. You could have two totally different style dogs coming from one line due to how they took that breeding.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> A lot of people seem to not realize its not the line name that makes the dog but what direction the breeder went in. You could have two totally different style dogs coming from one line due to how they took that breeding.


 Absolutely


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

according to my pedigree my pup has sadey's paddington in it, wonder how old she is, sadey's is in the 5th gen of my ped. I just wonder how fictional ped's can be. My ped says all staffy except for his 5th gen has two razors and one in the fourth gen, but who nows how many before that. But if it wasn't for the razors he would be staffy, atleast I think york and gaffs are staffy lines, I don't know, thinking outloud I guess


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Taz said:


> according to my pedigree my pup has sadey's paddington in it, wonder how old she is, sadey's is in the 5th gen of my ped. I just wonder how fictional ped's can be. My ped says all staffy except for his 5th gen has two razors and one in the fourth gen, but who nows how many before that. But if it wasn't for the razors he would be staffy, atleast I think york and gaffs are staffy lines, I don't know, thinking outloud I guess


york and gaff are duel registered ukc/akc amstaffs/apbts.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

ive havent seen much of the dual akc/ukc, its mostly ukc/adba. if apbts and amstaffs are two diff breeds as some believe, i dont imo, how did they manage to have them reg with both clubs? curious. i know u have some pics of the york and gaff dogs cane76, share em with us please. and have any of these dogs championed in the ring with both the ukc and akc


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

I have seen alot of poeple register their apbt's in the AKC as AmStaffs but from what I have seen they do not do well in the ring, AKC wants the more bulkier amstaff.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

from what i understand it has to be registered first through the akc as an amstaff if that is what it is, then the ukc as an apbt. but if you do an amstaff vise versa the akc will not except even if it is a amstaff


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*R E Blood*



jbh38 said:


> Jeannie was not his wife, but they were together for a quite a while. The dogs did champion out, but not early for any reason other than they deserved it, I mean they usually championed in a few shows, but that is because they are really good dogs. There are still dogs out there off the old stuff that show UKC and AKC. Oh, and Jeannie is not a judge either, she is just good and knows how to handle a dog in and out of the ring. Jeannie is a great person, and very knowledgeable herself on the bloodlines, it's ashame she doesn't do much anymore, but circumstances happen. When her and Dave split up, she took Knuckles and a son of Cairo with her, Knuckles lived her with us for a while until she got settled and could take him with her, that's why I am biased with Knuckles, he is a beautiful dog with an amazing personality.


The folks being spoken about above.... Are they from Wash.DC?? I was always under the impression that R E Blood started in Wash.DC. Just curious


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

FOSTER said:


> ive havent seen much of the dual akc/ukc, its mostly ukc/adba. if apbts and amstaffs are two diff breeds as some believe, i dont imo, how did they manage to have them reg with both clubs? curious. i know u have some pics of the york and gaff dogs cane76, share em with us please. and have any of these dogs championed in the ring with both the ukc and akc


yes,i believe both gaff and york have championed in both the akc and ukc,as amstaffs and as apbts....
Photos i may have a few.....
heres a york dog...








and heres a gaff bred dog i believe..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hehe that Gaff dog looks like a pig. lol, its cute


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

My boy is about 80 percent gaff, they get pretty big but mine does not look anything like that one loool.

I know that this dog is 100 percent gaff, its a buddy of mines dog.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

I did some research and gaff kennels is still registering dogs in the AKC and still showing in AKC, But I look at there dogs and I just dont see how they are making it in the AKC their dogs look more pit then staff imo.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> *f.y.i,
> throwing knuckles was not bred by david wilson,thats just foundation stock,not r.e breeding*
> either way i found these dogs quite nice[yes i said it]
> gooti/r.e


I know the owner of these dogs! the one above is Panik and the one below in Thunder.... The guy who owns Thunder is also the owner of Don Mega one of the baddest bullies out right now and he doesn't even stud is dog out. Both owners are good people:thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

we got a pic of don mega? those two look to be in great shape, wish mine was cut like that


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *f.y.i,
> throwing knuckles was not bred by david wilson,thats just foundation stock,not r.e breeding*
> either way i found these dogs quite nice[yes i said it]
> gooti/r.e


Good god the MUSCLES in them dogs!!!

Lord Ceaser needs some serious workout time....lol!!!! Rain to for that matter, they both have gotten lazy!!

Nice looking dogs for sure!!!


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Razor's Edge was orignially bred from large game dogs. Thrownin Knuckles sure will throw some things in your program that you will regret but to each his own. Heavy Throwin Knuckles in a pedigree will produce below average dogs.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

shadowgames said:


> Razor's Edge was orignially bred from large game dogs. Thrownin Knuckles sure will throw some things in your program that you will regret but to each his own. Heavy Throwin Knuckles in a pedigree will produce below average dogs.


Off topic, I know, but good to hear from you Shadowgames. Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> Razor's Edge was orignially bred from large game dogs. Thrownin Knuckles sure will throw some things in your program that you will regret but to each his own. Heavy Throwin Knuckles in a pedigree will produce below average dogs.


 Actually a lot of Knuckles pedigree in particular is off Ruffian bred dogs thus an AmStaff Bloodline which has a lot of AKC CH behind him. I posted his pedigree earlier in the thread.



> I have seen alot of poeple register their apbt's in the AKC as AmStaffs but from what I have seen they do not do well in the ring, AKC wants the more bulkier amstaff.


 I think you are confused a little.

AKC will not recognize an APBT as a breed and will not reg them any longer as AmStaffs. 
They have not reg APBTs as AmStaffs since the stud books were closed quite a long time ago. 
The dog would have to have parents that were both reg with AKC or another accepted org like FCI already to be eligible for registration.

UKC and ADBA both will however reg AmStaffs as APBTs if they have proper documentation from an accepted org.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

those pictures are insane


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks buzhunter, I was just frustrated with things at the time.


----------



## Diggler (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder if anyone will ever realize that these conversations are pointless, and it always turns into a circular debate. It's all a matter of taste. One mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

whats is this fci u speak of? i noticed it on some bulldogs pup ads too


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

That muscle bound boy looks great!


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Diggler said:


> I wonder if anyone will ever realize that these conversations are pointless, and it always turns into a circular debate. It's all a matter of taste. One mans trash is another mans treasure.


:goodpost:
To each his own, that's why there is a word in the dictionary called"variety".
Original RE comes down from AKC Amstaffs, some of which a friend of mine has owned or bred.(AKC CH.,if you go back far enough.)Some dogs are UKC too. The bully type that RE has taken recently was NOT where they started at.Influence from Camelot's dogs brought a lot of bulliness into the line.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> :goodpost:
> To each his own, that's why there is a word in the dictionary called"variety".
> Original RE comes down from AKC Amstaffs, some of which a friend of mine has owned or bred.(AKC CH.,if you go back far enough.)Some dogs are UKC too. The bully type that RE has taken recently was NOT where they started at.Influence from Camelot's dogs brought a lot of bulliness into the line.


We own a R.E. Dog. His pedigree has a lot of AKC Ch in the first three generations. I would post a pic but can't till I have 15 post.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

well atleast on this forum these topics stay pretty well civilized............


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I know I'm suprised. Good job people!:clap:
I just thought it would be interested to see what Dave started with and what its progressed (or declined lol) too.

I have two RE/other dogs also btw


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

omg i love the muscle structure..that is just ...beautiful.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

FOSTER said:


> whats is this fci u speak of? i noticed it on some bulldogs pup ads too


FCI=Federation Cynologique Internationale
Promotes cynology(study of dogs {canis familiaris}) ; promotes and protects dog breeds and ownership worldwide. www.fci.be\home
Not to me confused with FIC (Federation of International Canines) 
-yet another dog registry


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> We own a R.E. Dog. His pedigree has a lot of AKC Ch in the first three generations. I would post a pic but can't till I have 15 post.


Hello and welcome! I look forward to seeing pics of your dog,and the pedigree!:angel:


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Here ya go :cheers:

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [223278] :: RAZOR'S EDGE BOSSCO


----------



## pitking2 (Aug 26, 2008)

My dog Maximus is related to Knuckles. Thanx for the info.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> Here ya go :cheers:
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [223278] :: RAZOR'S EDGE BOSSCO


Trixie and Cairo, that was Cairo's last breeding. Cairo was a really nice dog.


----------



## DeCurtis (Sep 1, 2008)

*..*

strange dogs.An extremization of the real american pit bull terrier.really don't like these


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

my buddy that just lost his pit is going with a re/gotti dog. will post up more when i have it. some of em are gorgeous and some just arent.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Bossco is nothing like these new RE dogs you see. He is 21 inches tall and weights 75 pounds. If you look at his pedigree you will see that most of the dogs are Am Staffs with a little UKC and ADBA dogs.

The old RE dogs also have a lot of drive and fire to them. Bossco is ready to pounce a piece of paper if it moves too fast...LOL As where most of the newer RE you could let them loose in a chicken pen and they would just site there and stare at you...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree ARK a well done RE dog can be a great dog. I'm not sure how tall Sway is but she's just about 6mo's and just weighed in at 33lbs. She is leggy and has a really good prey drive, Most of her line though is AmBully with some Larum dogs thrown in (which I truelly think saved her from being short and squat) 

I haven't ordered Lugz's Ped yet, but I know he is Gotti/RE/and some York and he is a bundle of energy and well put together also.


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

hey is there a picture of RE himself ?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Razors Edge wasn't a dog. It was Dave's Kennel Name


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think Dumae and Slim show that RE can produce gorgeous dogs depending on what it is crossed with and how it has been bred. If I bred these two to a bully or heavy set dog that is what I would get. However if I take them to a nice lean male with a solid background it would give them the RE solid build with the small size and structure that I am looking for. I like a more solid look that the lean game dogs but I don't want an oversize dog. It all comes down to what the breeder is going after. Thats how bullys came. Breeders going for bigger and heavier builds and thats what they got. This is also why knowing your dogs pedigree and knowing what you are breeding into that litter and where it is going to take your pups is very important. I didn't really say that right lol but I think it makes some since lol.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree, RE dogs can look great if done right.


----------



## Cpt. Moosie (Sep 4, 2008)

jazzy jewels coloring is beautiful.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

oh yeah, I have definately seen some nice RE dogs. Dave Wilson's goal was to create a solid built dog with good conformation but just a little more size and more muscle definition. Other people smeared the RE name by mixing in other breeds and created these overdone and unhealthy mutants. I like their older stuff personally. I have seen some nice looking Gotty dogs as well. It really depends on the goals of the breeder that determine the dogs they produce (as american pit already stated)


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i have done a bit of reading of late about RE dogs and wat i have come RE's werent a bad dog then all these ppl started buying them and add there touch to the RE blood line, then claimed having a RE dog and really they were far from it which has givin the RE blood line a bad name.

imo.

aaron


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Correct. They started out okay but now if someone tells me that their dog is RE... I automatically think bully. Even when Dave Wilson started Razor's Edge Kennels ..his goal was to slowly steer away from the gamebreds by introducing the calmer but solid built AST traits into them. This washed out alot of gameness in his own strains. That was his goal..basically to create an oversized bully that made a good pet but still had a bit of drive. Now you are seeing unstable temperaments and dogs dying alot sooner because these people want that certain "look" and will breed any two dogs that have that look, ignoring all other qualities.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

MADBood said:


> his goal was to slowly steer away from the gamebreds by introducing the calmer but solid built AST traits into them. This washed out alot of gameness in his own strains.


I don't know about that, LOL

My boy Bossco is pretty hot to trot and he has a ton of AST.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

ARK_Kennel said:


> I don't know about that, LOL
> 
> My boy Bossco is pretty hot to trot and he has a ton of AST.


there are always exceptions, i was speaking in general terms.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

MADBood said:


> there are always exceptions, i was speaking in general terms.


Yep, That is why the bully crowd don't like him.

He is my special lil boy though...LOL


----------



## Kampilan (Oct 26, 2008)

jbh38 said:


> ... * Razor Edge didn't always have the negativity around it that it does now.* I kinda miss those days....Now Charles and Deandre have staffies, Jeannie doesn't do anything anymore, saw Jake the other day and he is doing something besides pit bulls now and we went more to the weight pull lines and so many other people have went in other directions, oh well, everything changes.


hi sir, 
could please reinterate on that? i would like to know what type of negativity sorrounds this bloodline. not trolling, just asking a honest question since i'm in the process of acquiring a pup from this bloodline. thank in advance.


----------



## Hinshaw Pits (Oct 27, 2008)

*We love working dogs*

go to the video's on my webstie at w w w.hinshawpits. c o m let me know what you think about my working dogs


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Watch out everyone, when I pasted that website link, my anti-virus system popped up. 

Hinshaw Pits, unless you got a glitch on your site, I can't check out your working dogs.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hinshaw Pits said:


> go to the video's on my webstie at w w w.hinshawpits. c o m let me know what you think about my working dogs


Nice looking bullies you got there. Was that at factory shoals park in covington on the first video? My dogs loves it there.


----------

